# Sellers in the US.



## MantisSouth (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't seem to find many websites or anything who sell in the United States, any help?


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 19, 2005)

Check out the Breeder Feedback forum. Not only will you find breeders in the US, but you'll also see comments left by forum users that have bought from them.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey MantisSouth!! Great to see another mantis lover from Texas! I am in Houston with "Miomantis" but he hasn't been in this forum for a while


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 19, 2005)

That's too bad. I can't get any serious set ups going until I get an apartment. School doesn't like it when you load your dorm room with mantids, flightless fruit flies, and crickets.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 19, 2005)

I take it as you are in UT Arlington. i stayed in dorm too during my first year of university. All i kept in dorm was seamonkey


----------



## Samzo (Sep 19, 2005)

good old seamonkeys... havnt seen those in a while


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, in UTA. All I have right now is a small mantis I caught yesterday (not sure what kind, but apparelty either not fully developed or a small ground variety, would post a picture, but I have no camera), and a male carolia that I caught earlier in a field. As long as you don't let them see you carry them in, it's not a probelm.


----------



## Ian (Sep 20, 2005)

oh, I had sea moneky for years, then they got boring. So I fed them to my fish.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah Ian, that's the same way how my sea monkeys (brine shrimp) end up .... in my beta fish tank :twisted:


----------

